# Look at what i found at a yard sale



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

THAT IS AWESOME!!! I HAD THAT ALBUM AS A KID!!!! I think playing that was my first step into loving Halloween forever! It brought back memories just looking at the cover!! Thanks for sharing!!! Very cool!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

oo. Nice yard sale find. I have that LP. It's a popular one that Woolworth's sold in Halloween 1976. Here's the YouTube video showing it at the 22 second mark:







*Here's another one from the later 1970's:*


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

It's interesting that all the voices are high-pitched instead of today's low pitched stereo-type Halloween voices. Actually, if you think about it, it makes a lot more sense as to why it would be unnerving on a lot of different levels.

I love the piano/music box thing at almost 5 minutes in on the first track.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Great album that is! I had that as a kid, got it at Toys R Us I think; and it got lost later on but then i found one on Ebay and it sounds so much better now played over newer sound systems. Truly, one of the most colorful and frightening spooky sound effects albums, and the cover art is fan-tastic!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I've still got that record. I bought it new back in the '70s.
I probably got it at K-mart.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's like my Disney "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House" orange version. I still have it now 37 years later. It is the very first Halloween themed LP I ever bought. Conincidently I got it at Woolworth's. I've been hauling that LP around this country with me for 34 years now.

I remember the year I bought that Disney LP my 2 siblings and I had a Halloween Party at our house. I played that LP all night long on the sounds only side. Everyone got really tired of it after about 2 hours....lol.

I had never heard of "Sounds To Make You Shiver" until I found Jason's "Scar Stuff" blog a few years ago. By 1976 when it came out, I was 2 years into the Army, and I thought I was "too mature" for that kind of stuff. Now I collect as much of it as I can.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

Funny I was born in 1976 must be why I love horror and haunted house so much


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been looking for a digital copy of Disney's Haunted Sounds of Halloween for quite a while. Ebay is loaded with the LPs and they often go for just .99 plus $5 S&H. I'm afraid my original LP either fell victim to one of my parents garage sales or my brother sold it to Big Als Record Barn along with all their Glen Miller LPs.


----------



## Bloodsucker82 (Oct 1, 2008)

does any 1 no where i can get any good scary halloween sound tracks


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are really neat finds!!!


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice find!! Im downloading that one now. Its one Ive been meaning to download from Halloweiner's blog!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

walkingcorpse said:


> I have been looking for a digital copy of Disney's Haunted Sounds of Halloween for quite a while. Ebay is loaded with the LPs and they often go for just .99 plus $5 S&H. I'm afraid my original LP either fell victim to one of my parents garage sales or my brother sold it to Big Als Record Barn along with all their Glen Miller LPs.


Here you go:

*Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of The Haunted House*



Bloodsucker82 said:


> does any 1 no where i can get any good scary halloween sound tracks


Google Blog Search, Ebay and Amazon are your best bets. Amazon has a ton of Halloween recordings for sale in their search engine.


----------

